# nds icon mixes



## assassda (Apr 13, 2006)

the icons for these pairs of games are switched

0007 	Puyo Puyo Fever	
0008 	Pac-Pix

0136 	Super Princess Peach
0137 	Pokemon Torouze


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2006)

0006 and 0007 switches NDS icons for me. Weird


----------

